# Anybody installed strobes in 2011 Super Duty ?



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

Tell me about your install.
THANKS !!!


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

SnowGuy;1116007 said:


> Tell me about your install.
> THANKS !!!


installed leds. if this would be any help/


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

I put strobes on my backrack. If youre talking about hide aways, the size of the headlights will be more than accommodating lol


----------



## Scorpion1030 (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm looking to add strobe capability using my existing clearance lights (2011 F250 SD 6.7). Any suggestions?


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

replace the bulbs with LED's, wire up an LED Flasher from ShoMe (or whatever your choice) and you have strobe clearance lights.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

1olddogtwo might have put some in his, I'm not sure.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

JaimeG;1117395 said:


> 1olddogtwo might have put some in his, I'm not sure.


sure did....

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=103214


----------



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

U have any pics of how u put the rear strobe in the reverse light??


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

1olddogtwo how hard is it to remove the front bumper on these trucks?

My 2011 is on order to hopefully be in by the middle of december and I want to get a plow slapped on as soon as I can...just wondering how tough its going to be


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

cake, 4 bolts up fourt and 2 (i think) behind towards the wheels. And unclip the fog light harness and your done


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

skferreri;1118001 said:


> U have any pics of how u put the rear strobe in the reverse light??


trickier, harder..i used a 2x4 to guide my 1in hole saw thru the factory light bulb socket. Extra set of hands need to hold light from moving or some way to clamp it down


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

umm...if you go from the side you can fit strobes in the reverse AND your factory bulbs

ive done many


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dissociative;1119742 said:


> umm...if you go from the side you can fit strobes in the reverse AND your factory bulbs
> 
> I've done many


 yes this also can be done, I'm sorry i should have said that too. I always add aftermarket backs lights, the factory ones just don't do it for me. Years ago i melted mine and learned a lesson on how the power packs work....


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Dissociative;1119742 said:


> umm...if you go from the side you can fit strobes in the reverse AND your factory bulbs
> 
> ive done many


So if you already put them in the tail lights, would it be ok to just silicone that hole up and drill a second one in the reverse light. Or should I just buy new tail lights and do it. Also can this be done with tubes or does it have to be LEDs?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

ajslands;1120048 said:


> So if you already put them in the tail lights, would it be ok to just silicone that hole up and drill a second one in the reverse light. Or should I just buy new tail lights and do it. Also can this be done with tubes or does it have to be LEDs?


 "Or should I just buy new tail lights and do it"

cheaper to leave in the old ones and just buy new bulbs if u are thinking that way


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1120052 said:


> "Or should I just buy new tail lights and do it"
> 
> cheaper to leave in the old ones and just buy new bulbs if u are thinking that way


I don't need new bulbs, I already drilled holes in my brake lights And I wanna switch them to the reverse lights. I just want to know if I should buy new tailights or if it's okay to just silicone those holes up and drill new ones in the reverse lights or should I just buy new tailights which I think are like 40$ a piece.


----------



## skferreri (Feb 16, 2008)

Any one have pics of the strobe in the reverse light??


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

ajslands;1120061 said:


> I don't need new bulbs, I already drilled holes in my brake lights And I wanna switch them to the reverse lights. I just want to know if I should buy new tailights or if it's okay to just silicone those holes up and drill new ones in the reverse lights or should I just buy new tailights which I think are like 40$ a piece.


cut a plastic patch 1.5" circle from a milk jug and silicone it up....then remount..


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

skferreri;1120068 said:


> Any one have pics of the strobe in the reverse light??


you mount from the outside toward the tailgate...you clearance the body a little for the wires if you have to....index the strobe tube to not hit the factory light..

sorry no pics....but its not hard to figure out


----------

